# Fed up with the snow



## Martin_HDI

Is it just me or is the snow starting to get really annoying now. Cleared the pavement outside the driveway until yesterday, can't be bothered with it anymore it just ends up covered in snow again...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

I know exactly what you mean, I hate having to scrape the car every frickin morning & then it takes like an extra 30mins to get anywhere because of the flippin icy conditions etc.  :driver:


----------



## 888-Dave

Guys, I'm with you on this one! I haven't done a scrap of work all week and for someone who actually likes going to work in the morning and enjoys what they do, it's driving me MENTAL!!!!!


----------



## *Das*

Me 3. Really got pissed off yesterday clearing snow, sore, tiered, couldn't be bothered as it would re-cover my hard work. Bit of a change today in that the snow has finally stopped and the soreness disappeared. Got loads of snow moved, including the hard packed stuff that cars had packed in. Half a hour after 3 hours worth of snow shifting a digger came round clearing the road of the hard packed stuff..................:lol:
I cannot lie I've embarrassed a few people in my street due to their lazy attitude, in fact ive spoken to a few people ive never spoken to during my 5 years in this street. A change is coming, looks like we may get a slight thaw next week.


----------



## ashk

Me also got a 5ft pile of snow at either side of the drive and about a 1ft and a half of snow in the garden. My garage roof is about caving in with the weight of the snowand the doors won't shut now just aswell I'm getting rid of it this summer....

And the fact that stuff I've ordered online still ain't came a week later and that's supposed to be next day delivery... My car has been the victim of another hit and run obviously someone slid on the ice and dented my door on the bloody crease line a mass of scuffs and scratches.

Plus my car is pants in the snow only driven it a few times and I've been hit twice inbelievable.... It doing my head in and I'm totally fed up.

On the plus side made an ace snowman... Igloo is next.


----------



## Franzpan

Not really fed up yet with the actual snow, it is just a bit anoying. The really freezing cold conditions are pissing me off more, having to defrost the car, leave the heating on to stop the boiler freezing up as it is in a little shed outside, having to locate and fix burst pipes around our grounds and insulating the dogs house to keep him toasty.


----------



## brinks

I wouldn't mind if it would just stay on the roads and leave the field and gardens covered. Most inconsiderate.

To be fair we've only had an inch or two but i'm getting through a full bottle of screenwash everyday with all the crap coming up off the roads. Can't imagine how much of a pain it must be for you up in Scotland.


----------



## ashk

brinks said:


> Can't imagine how much of a pain it must be for you up in Scotland.


It's a bloody pain because everyone panics and buys 3 snow shovels each panic buying petrol invade the weather is bad if it's that bad you won't be driving the car.....

I actually like the snow it's just the slush and ice that's annoying.


----------



## Grizzle

Can you not just get on with it?! The Canadians & Russians do


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm enjoying it. Every year people moan about not having much snow any more these days, then when it appears we can't get rid of it quick enough. It changes the monotony of life and makes things a wee bit more exciting if you ask me.

I feel for the people who can't work when they have to to earn a crust, I really do, but the weather's not the problem, the way the country deals with it is.

If our councils took their heads out of their back-sides and maybe did some planning we'd all be able to do what we have to do regardless of how much snow we get. Instead of spending money on stupid schemes that benefit very few people, maybe they should just buy some more gritters, snow-ploughs and some more grit. Your lesbian/gay/transsexual/transgender coordinator's not much use in this weather - unless they can drive a plough. Every day recently I'm reading reports about how much money the country's losing due to this weather... well if they'd maybe learned from last year and bought a bloody great stock of stuff to deal with it we'd all be working away just now and the weather would be an aside...


----------



## Mick

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm enjoying it. Every year people moan about not having much snow any more these days, then when it appears we can't get rid of it quick enough. It changes the monotony of life and makes things a wee bit more exciting if you ask me.
> 
> I feel for the people who can't work when they have to to earn a crust, I really do, but the weather's not the problem, the way the country deals with it is.
> 
> If our councils took their heads out of their back-sides and maybe did some planning we'd all be able to do what we have to do regardless of how much snow we get. Instead of spending money on stupid schemes that benefit very few people, maybe they should just buy some more gritters, snow-ploughs and some more grit. Your lesbian/gay/transsexual/transgender coordinator's not much use in this weather - unless they can drive a plough. Every day recently I'm reading reports about how much money the country's losing due to this weather... well if they'd maybe learned from last year and bought a bloody great stock of stuff to deal with it we'd all be working away just now and the weather would be an aside...


hear hear :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm enjoying it. Every year people moan about not having much snow any more these days, then when it appears we can't get rid of it quick enough. It changes the monotony of life and makes things a wee bit more exciting if you ask me.
> 
> I feel for the people who can't work when they have to to earn a crust, I really do, but the weather's not the problem, the way the country deals with it is.
> 
> If our councils took their heads out of their back-sides and maybe did some planning we'd all be able to do what we have to do regardless of how much snow we get. Instead of spending money on stupid schemes that benefit very few people, maybe they should just buy some more gritters, snow-ploughs and some more grit. Your lesbian/gay/transsexual/transgender coordinator's not much use in this weather - unless they can drive a plough. Every day recently I'm reading reports about how much money the country's losing due to this weather... well if they'd maybe learned from last year and bought a bloody great stock of stuff to deal with it we'd all be working away just now and the weather would be an aside...


Well said that man :thumb:


----------



## Guest

yep, I totally agree with wee_green_mini. Well said :thumb:


----------



## IanG

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm enjoying it. Every year people moan about not having much snow any more these days, then when it appears we can't get rid of it quick enough. It changes the monotony of life and makes things a wee bit more exciting if you ask me.
> 
> I feel for the people who can't work when they have to to earn a crust, I really do, but the weather's not the problem, the way the country deals with it is.
> 
> If our councils took their heads out of their back-sides and maybe did some planning we'd all be able to do what we have to do regardless of how much snow we get. Instead of spending money on stupid schemes that benefit very few people, maybe they should just buy some more gritters, snow-ploughs and some more grit. Your lesbian/gay/transsexual/transgender coordinator's not much use in this weather - unless they can drive a plough. Every day recently I'm reading reports about how much money the country's losing due to this weather... well if they'd maybe learned from last year and bought a bloody great stock of stuff to deal with it we'd all be working away just now and the weather would be an aside...


Well said I've just tried to drive to work and the roads are atrocious they don't even look like they've been gritted. Managed one mile in an hour before giving up and turning around.

My local council has a budget surplus of £93m maybe they should buy some more gritters and snow ploughs to try and keep the roads clear


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks guys - usually I just talk pi5h - must be the cold :speechles


----------



## Dixondmn

i like the snow in general, it makes trees look amazing and gives a totally new perspective on our little part of the world.

The problem for me, is other people driving on ice. Either far too fast for the conditions or far too slow to make any decent progress.
And to add to that where i live there is a slight gradient to get into our close, and all the muppets that actually ventured out have now parked their cars at the bottom of the hill.... great!! - just what i need... An obsticle course on the ice!

I hope they have seen me coming and going and move their bl00dy cars this evening!


----------



## Leodhasach

Aside from other people not knowing/bothering about how to drive according to the conditions, and the frostbite I almost suffered last night, I quite like it 

Unless it stops me getting home to Stornoway for Christmas... :doublesho


----------



## Archer189

Any bets on how long these piles of snow in your street will last. I'm betting will still be there in February.


----------



## Mintyfresh

Archer189 Any bets on how long these piles of snow in your street will last. I'm betting will still be there in February.


Judging by how little the council are doing to get rid of the snow and ice in the side streets then you may not be far off!
The weather forecast states the wind will be coming in from the north so its gonna stay hill billy for at least the next week if thats correct. 
Need to find myself some more grit me thinks.....


----------



## ChuckH

I love the snow and the fun that goes with it but the council do not treat the roads on Our Scheme so not been able to get out at all this week so no work = no pay ..........


----------



## DavidClark

I was in canada edmonton last year, they get a lot more snow than us through out the 
winter months but the way they handle it is perfect the roads are plowed all the time 
housing areas, ind est, highways. EVERYTHING! And also the grit they put down 30% 
gets recycled when they pick it back up.


----------



## Grizzle

Scotland and more particularly Falkirk Council are fecking useless!!!


----------



## butcher

I think the local councils are doing a good job. Some of them, anyway. There's no way they can grit every road on every housing estate. It would add hundreds of thousands of miles of road networks to an already demanding job. And half of them just wouldn't be possible. If they came down our street with a plough, they could clear the road, but they'd bury every car in the street doing so. 

It's the public that aren't prepared. Running around on their general purpose tyres, getting stuck and abandoning cars in the most ridiculous of places. Not chipping in and clearing the estates, or at least not in any sensible way.. 

The amount of people I've seen, hacking away at the ice, slaving for hours and eventually creating a car size pit in the ground is mind boggling. Then they find they can't get out because there's a six inch step in the ice.

And we're all guilty of it. We just never think it's worth preparing for. Yet the councils store up on grit every year, ready to be deployed at any time of the day, or night. And they get blamed for the chaos.


----------



## ChuckH

butcher said:


> I think the local councils are doing a good job. Some of them, anyway. There's no way they can grit every road on every housing estate. It would add hundreds of thousands of miles of road networks to an already demanding job. And half of them just wouldn't be possible. If they came down our street with a plough, they could clear the road, but they'd bury every car in the street doing so.
> 
> It's the public that aren't prepared. Running around on their general purpose tyres, getting stuck and abandoning cars in the most ridiculous of places. Not chipping in and clearing the estates, or at least not in any sensible way..
> 
> The amount of people I've seen, hacking away at the ice, slaving for hours and eventually creating a car size pit in the ground is mind boggling. Then they find they can't get out because there's a six inch step in the ice.
> 
> And we're all guilty of it. We just never think it's worth preparing for. Yet the councils store up on grit every year, ready to be deployed at any time of the day, or night. And they get blamed for the chaos.


Would Your opinion be quite so charitable if You had just lost a weeks work And little chance of getting out next week as well ? Without pay ???

Also worth thinking about is that We pay £280 a month in council tax yet the roads on our scheme get NOTHING ZILTCH not even a look .....


----------



## Jonay

I for one chip in and clear our part of the estate and chuck some grit around, and a few others do on my estate too. I think that's what it is these days.. noone speaks to their neighbours and they only do what suits them best.

All I can say is I love having Quattro on my A3, I see people frowning in confusion at me when I chunder past with no problems, while everyone else is spinning out. I've even put my tow-rope to good use and pulled a few people out of hard to push places. 

My Mrs in her BMW 1series is useless with it being RW drive.. 4x4 is the way forward folks!


I also hate the nations ignorance to Winter tyres.. though I can't really speak as I don't have a pair myself as I can't afford it, but they GP tyres I've got on are brilliant. I've yet to get stuck.. closest call I've had is driving up a lane covered in about 1.5ft of snow.. and the only reason I had to stop is that my bumper was just acting as a plough and gathering a large pile on the nose!

My Mrs is going to suffer with a reduced paycheck next month, she only got in 2ce last week because I had day's off and I could take her in!


----------



## butcher

ChuckH said:


> Would Your opinion be quite so charitable if You had just lost a weeks work And little chance of getting out next week as well ? Without pay ???


I've cleared the neighbours' parking spaces today, as well as my mother's neighbour's parking space. I think I've been charitable enough :thumb:

The thing is, if everyone chipped in, the estates would be clear. Or at least clear enough to get out with a sensible set of tyres. In 3 weeks you could probably do the whole lot yourself. Not saying you should. It's a shame that those most able to, who are happy living from our taxes whilst watching GMTV, are the least likely to bother.

And I can sympathize. I just don't think that's the fault of the local councils.


----------



## ChuckH

I'm not talking about individuals Charity I was talking about Your opinion. I live at the top of an Avenue which has quite a few older inhabitants There is 2 or 3 inches of sheer ice Topped with several inches Of both packed and soft snow. So unfortunately digging out is not an option. I offered a fella on a nearby development a drink if He would fire up with His JCB But He said he couldn't in case he catches the speed bumps and does damage ! 

My point is that the council still charges us Full Council tax. In fact the houses where We live have the highest Council tax in Burntisland yet no road clearing is done at all 

Wonder if We could ask for a rebate ??? Yeh Right.....................


----------



## Spoony

Thing is, my street couldn't get ploughed because idiots double parked and the plough can't come through. It's all done on priority isn't it? If people weren't so ignorant to parking and blocking in my street then it'd have got ploughed no bother. I'll bet there's a host of streets like that.

Problem is once the snow is down it needs ploughed and gritted as just grit isn't enough. 

That being said overall our roads here are not bad now.

My dad cleared and gritted a good few meters of pavement today lol


----------



## Mintyfresh

I agree in part to both points being made here- that the council should be clearing and the individual also has a responsibility.
IMO the council should be clearing as many roads as possible. If this ends up mostly being the main routes then so be it but in that case they should also be giving us the means to clear ourselves out of our estates; ie grit bins that are regularly replenished or simply there in the first place.
I'm in Renfrewshire and I don't have a grit bin in my estate (anywhere), the council aren't allowing members of the public to pick up grit from their depot (who knows why) and the gritters aren't coming up my street. How are we meant to clear our street adequately? Also -before its bought up- I refuse to pay for grit from the likes of B&Q as I do so already through my council tax.
Most in our street have been clearing the snow from the pavement outside our homes and if this was done everywhere (I'm sure I heard there's a law to do so in some other countries) think about how much better the situation would be-so long as folk aren't idiots and shovel it onto the road (like one of the neighbours:wall.

Suppose it all comes down to costs and in the current climate the council aren't going to pay any more than they have to. This is also a probable reason why more folk don't have winter tyres - its certainly my reason!


----------



## Bratwurst

Good points well made Mintyfresh. This whole winter I've seen ONE grit bin, where my Mum stays, and even then it was empty. Council Tax - we don't get much for our money. 

Good to see another Buddie on... whereabouts in Paisley are you? I'm in Arkleston, just beside the golf course.


----------



## Spoony

wee_green_mini said:


> Good points well made Mintyfresh. This whole winter I've seen ONE grit bin, where my Mum stays, and even then it was empty. Council Tax - we don't get much for our money.
> 
> Good to see another Buddie on... whereabouts in Paisley are you? I'm in Arkleston, just beside the golf course.


I think there are 2 or 3 grit bins in my street but. They are long empty, I wonder if they will get filled. Remember your water and waste water charges are in council tax so we get something lol water at the end of a tap and a toilet that takes our business away!

My council aren't doing it but Argyll and huge had their squads out spreading salt on the pavements now the roads are adequately gritted.


----------



## Mintyfresh

Shock! Someone else from Paisley who cares for their car- I thought Paisley was full of Neanderthals :lol:

Back to seriousness now, thanks wee_green_mini. I know Renfrewshire council has a large road network but they should have enough resources to at least cover the main routes. There was a car accident on the main road into Houston last night - car skids on black ice, hits verge and onto roof. That was a main route which wasn't gritted. When do the questions start getting asked - hopefully not when someone's seriously injured and a compo claim is dropped on the council's legal desk.

I'm in Glenburn - just at the bottom of the braes. Nice view but pain when the snow and ice comes along.

Just on a side note; have you ever been at a comedy club (fringe,etc) and the comedian picks you out to ask where you come from. You say Paisley and the slagging commences! Thank god I've never been at a Frankie Boyle gig


----------



## butcher

Mintyfresh said:


> Suppose it all comes down to costs and in the current climate the council aren't going to pay any more than they have to. This is also a probable reason why more folk don't have winter tyres - its certainly my reason!


Completely agree Minty. And this sums it up for me. We all have our priorities and budgets. And we're all as guilty as each other. I'm sure the councils _could_ do more, just as we could, but our unpredictable climate plays a big part.



Spoony said:


> I think there are 2 or 3 grit bins in my street but. They are long empty..


Trouble is, people come along with a couple of sacks, fill them up, then do their driveway with them, leaving nothing left for the roads they were intended for. I think a lot of councils have stopped filling them for that reason.


----------



## absolute

i like the snow, nice to look at, fun to drive in etc. it's stopped me from working this week which isn't great. I'm just thankful that gt5 got released when it did.


----------



## ChuckH

absolute said:


> i like the snow, nice to look at, fun to drive in etc. it's stopped me from working this week which isn't great. I'm just thankful that gt5 got released when it did.


Erm Whats gt5 ??


----------



## Bratwurst

Gran Tourismo 5


----------



## caledonia

We after having my car buried since Sunday evening and not managing to get further than the nearest local shop my patience eventually run out on Saturday at the local councils no action approach. Now I understand that they have to keep the local highways open and we are right next to the local hospital. But to look out from the front of our house and see lovely black well gritted roads for the emergency services. And Rightfully so. But could not get need it with the car was rather frustrating.

Got on the phone and contacted a m8 and we set out to at least get the car out of the pile of snow covering it.



















After a few hours graft we could at least move it forward for the next stage to be completed. The 250 metres of deeps snow that stopped everyone reaching the main drag.



















Fast forward 24Hrs and sometimes good to have good friend in construction and pull in a few favours.























































Freedom at last and back to work tomorrow once more.
No more cabin fever.
Gordon.


----------



## david g

Quality does he do homers lol ,my estate is completely knackered ,at least 15 inches of snow and i have been out every night pushing at least 3 cars as they get stuck outside our house


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ :lol:
I know the feeling North Land should be ashamed at the condition of the roads and pavements and will not even hand out grit. Even if you are prepared to take it away.

Only problem is I could only get my m8 on Sunday as he does not have any issue with the snow and working the rest of the week.

Anyway you just a young this so pulling car should not be an issue. 
Now your going to tell me the unit is under 15 inch also are you. :doublesho

Probably still have mountains of snow here in March though as I canny see it melting soon.


----------



## david g

The unit isnt that bad at all Gordon ,its Airdire and the bridge that are 10 times worse :doublesho


----------



## Bill58

butcher said:


> I've cleared the neighbours' parking spaces today, as well as my mother's neighbour's parking space. I think I've been charitable enough :thumb:
> 
> The thing is, if everyone chipped in, the estates would be clear. Or at least clear enough to get out with a sensible set of tyres. In 3 weeks you could probably do the whole lot yourself. Not saying you should. It's a shame that those most able to, who are happy living from our taxes whilst watching GMTV, are the least likely to bother.
> 
> And I can sympathize. I just don't think that's the fault of the local councils.


In January when the snow was lying 12 inches + I cleared the hill near my house myself , nobody helped. This year I bought winter tyres and don't need to clear the hill!


----------



## Sharpy

Its interesting these last few posts, we live on a really steep bank, up on side along the flat top and down the other side, the other side of the street are really good they all muck in and they have a completely clear street, I have been out every day since the snow started making 2 tracks up and down our side of the street, despite the fact I'm on a massive daily amount of morphine and a cuddy load of other pills and potions, I've just got on with it, but it pi$$es me off when others just watch you struggling on only to just waltz out of their houses and down the two lovely shoveled and gritted tracks ive dug. :wall:
I gave up on Saturday and just cleared outside our house, dug 2 tracks from the top to my house and brought my car down the bank after I had to abandon it at the top after coming up the good side, cause our side was snowed under from my house up 
If everyone just cleared the road outside their house it would clear the street no bother, I mean wtf is the point of clearing your drive when the road has half a foot of snow on it??!! :wall:
I wish we were like some US states where its the law to clear your sidewalk etc, then again the councils don't help, we havent had any grit for nearly 2 weeks and they came last week and half filled the bin with that horrid black grit with no salt in.


----------



## Tavli

Not had any snow at all here, (Pembrokeshire) mostly sunny days with a bit of frost in the morning, it is cold though. :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Snowing good and proper again in Glasgay...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Woke up to it blowing down heavily again this morning with snow, hasn't stopped since.


----------



## gally

The novelty wore off a long time ago.

Sunday morning to be precise.

Me and the little one were out on Saturday, quite happily playing in the snow clearing the path and stuff. It went downhill after Saturday!


----------



## Bratwurst

Sharpy said:


> Its interesting these last few posts, we live on a really steep bank, up on side along the flat top and down the other side, the other side of the street are really good they all muck in and they have a completely clear street, I have been out every day since the snow started making 2 tracks up and down our side of the street, despite the fact I'm on a massive daily amount of morphine and a cuddy load of other pills and potions, I've just got on with it, but it pi$ me off when others just watch you struggling on only to just waltz out of their houses and down the two lovely shoveled and gritted tracks ive dug. :wall:
> I gave up on Saturday and just cleared outside our house, dug 2 tracks from the top to my house and brought my car down the bank after I had to abandon it at the top after coming up the good side, cause our side was snowed under from my house up
> If everyone just cleared the road outside their house it would clear the street no bother, I mean wtf is the point of clearing your drive when the road has half a foot of snow on it??!! :wall:
> I wish we were like some US states where its the law to clear your sidewalk etc, then again the councils don't help, we havent had any grit for nearly 2 weeks and they came last week and half filled the bin with that horrid black grit with no salt in.


Well done Sharpy :thumb: If only the neighbours were as keen to help as you...

You'd think one of them would at least help a bit. Ignorant gits. But like you say, yeah they all happily drive down it after you've cleared it. :wall:

My father-in-law mentioned last night that back when he was a boy and it snowed, the police would tell you to clear your bit of pavement if you hadn't already done it. I don't THINK it was illegal not to though. I'll ask him tonight.

I don't want to pry or anything, but you're clearly not in good health taking your ****tail, I hope you recover soon man. :thumb:

Bloody morphine  every time they gave me that it stopped me functioning properly, in the bathroom - and I don't mean I had trouble putting the taps on


----------



## Phil23

@ Wee green mini......Know what you mean about the Morphine 

Anywho, it is absolutely chucking it down here. Grit bins ran out last week, the council did however clear a load of snow from the estate the other day.....then a load of people cleared there drives chucking it onto the road :wall:
Thankfully I have my Pajero, Wife is out in it at the mo taking her Mum to the hospital. Just got a text from her saying the road is awful (Rosyth). Fortunately she knows how to use the 4wd in the snow.
Hope she's back here by 1530 as I need to get to the doctors!!!


----------



## Spoony

Horrendous today. My dad got stuck on a road and for some reason the police took his keys...?


----------



## Bratwurst

That's a strange one.

Was he pi55ed at the time :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Only jestin by the spoony, not saying your Dad indulges in the old swally like that!


----------



## gally

Lols at the swally!

Too much snow intake.


----------



## The Cueball

Can't say the snow has bothered me one bit....

It's winter, it snows... I just get on with it...

:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

I'm having quite a lot of fun watching folk skid about in the snow outside my flat. Saw 3 cars spin on ice here yesterday.

Quite glad I don't have to venture out there in the car for a few days. Only because I don't trust other drivers in these conditions.... :devil:


----------



## Phil23

Apparently Rosyth, Dalgety bay and Dunfermline is in gridlock


----------



## The Cueball

you can add Airdrie and Cumbernauld to that...

East Kilbride is getting pretty bad too..

:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

I love snow, it's the ice that it turns into when it gets dangerous and bothers me.


----------



## Bratwurst

Paisley's not moving at all either. All routes out of town and down to Ayrshire blocked or extremely slow. Glasgow road and Paisley road west also really bad.


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> Paisley's not moving at all either. All routes out of town and down to Ayrshire blocked or extremely slow. Glasgow road and Paisley road west also really bad.


Well as long as it's keeping people IN Paisley, that will be fine!



:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

this is damaging our local economy... we need out to do our robberies etc.


----------



## Spoony

wee_green_mini said:


> That's a strange one.
> 
> Was he pi55ed at the time :lol:


Lmao I hope not, he only had 1 beer last night.

It's the base road so I assume they've taken the keys to move it later.

The police that took it is a boy I went to school with!


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> this is damaging our local economy... we need out to do our robberies etc.


You back to the North Face gear then????

:lol:


----------



## donnyboy

wee_green_mini said:


> Paisley's not moving at all either. All routes out of town and down to Ayrshire blocked or extremely slow. Glasgow road and Paisley road west also really bad.


The A737 is crawling too. Its down to 1 lane both ways. I'd say it looks like the cars are doing 10mph max.


----------



## mkv

wee_green_mini said:


> Paisley's not moving at all either. All routes out of town and down to Ayrshire blocked or extremely slow. Glasgow road and Paisley road west also really bad.


Tell me about it Dennis!...Traffic is at a standstill on the Glasgow Rd.. No speeding along the road for you today!....:lol:

Although the council are out cleaaring the pavements in Ralston today. Ive never seen that before.


----------



## Bratwurst

Scurrilous rumours - shocking stuff - I'd never do that. You must be confusing me with a different handsome mini driving gent.

I'll bet someone's fallen and that's why they're out there because they're nowhere to be seen anywhere else.


----------



## mkv

wee_green_mini said:


> Scurrilous rumours - shocking stuff - I'd never do that. You must be confusing me with a different handsome mini driving gent.
> 
> I'll bet someone's fallen and that's why they're out there because they're nowhere to be seen anywhere else.


Ahhhh, I must be.....:lol:


----------



## Phil23

wee_green_mini said:


> this is damaging our local economy... we need out to do our robberies etc.


:lol::lol::lol:

Has the "Buckfast" truck made it through the snow?, ......Could be some serious bother if you run out!!!!!


----------



## Bratwurst

NO! 

AND we've run out of anti-freeze. going to have to drink tea or something now. 

:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Turps???


----------



## Bratwurst

The wife necked it.



Hey you - careful now with the next reply...


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> The wife necked it.
> 
> Hey you - careful now with the next reply...


I am saying nothing


----------



## Phil23

Just done some emergencey snow removal from the neighbours conservatory as one of the panels was giving way under the weight of the snow, got back in the house just as the Doctors called to tell me they are shutting up!!!!!

Luckily I have some of the required dressings, looks like the Wife will be going above and beyond the call of her normal "Wifely duties" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony

Well I eventually got hom at 2. Me and my mate shovelled his drive and pavement and then another 2 neighbours' drives and pavements. Grit bins got filled today so to top it off we even gritted them. Good deeds done today!


----------



## Adam D

My children came home early today and we have just found out that the school is closed tomorrow.

Just as well that I am unemployed at the moment I guess.


----------



## Phil23

Snow has stopped here, now we have fog. Wife has got home Ok, just now have to wait and see if we can pick up the Mum-in-law from the hospital tonight.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Well popped out today 4 miles from my house to the bank in the town centre, that was at 12pm, and just got home half an hour ago!, snow chaos everywhere!.


----------



## Bratwurst

It's just a total *** up.

My wee bro walked 5 miles home in the snow and is now home - passing my mother-in-law who has been on the same road for 5 hours now and has moved about half a mile in that time.


----------



## apmaman

8 miles in 6 hours!?!?!?!


----------



## jcp

EK is a white out , was supposed to be starting work at 13.30 , spent an hour trying to get there , its only 3 miles from my house , drove back into my street and spent 2 hours clearing the road so i could get up the hill , now im stuck at the top of the hill , grr , im taking tomorrow off , ive had enough , lol


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Ek is a friggin noghtmare, worst thing is my fiancee is at eurocentral stuck in her office, and is now digging the Zafira out to attempt driving all the way home, despite me telling her not to!.


----------



## Spoony

Rgk Detailing said:


> Ek is a friggin noghtmare, worst thing is my fiancee is at eurocentral stuck in her office, and is now digging the Zafira out to attempt driving all the way home, despite me telling her not to!.


If only they would listen! My gf thinks I'm challenging her when I say she's best leaving the car and prefers to dig out and go for it!


----------



## eddiel34

People sleeping in my wife's office tonight. I never went to work in EK today (backshift) as there was no way through. I know of people walking it from EK and Glasgow 10miles.

My sis-in-law thought she was going to be sleeping in the glasgow school where she works but was told it was not allowed and they through her out in the snow :wave:. She's at a friends house in the Town.

My snowsocks work great but nowhere to go. lol.

My wife's car is abandoned in Tesco car park. I left it there and went inside and bought some red wine and some beers. Might as well enjoy my unexpected day off.

Can't believe people in my street are still moaning about the state of the place but doing f**k all about clearing it. 

Check out BBC Scotland News it shows you the road I would have been on going to EK. Just a line of people walking up two tyre tracks. Anyway I'm away to crack a beer.


----------



## asifsarwar

Think guys up Glasgow & Edinburgh are getting the worst this week up Dundee way it has been crazy snow all last week and now its all frozen and out of the three cars I cant drive any Audi stuck in the garage Smart car in side street and the only one I can drive is the BMW after taking few hours on saturday clearing all my drive of the snow its too slippy to drive got stuck all day yesterday in the BMW so thats not in use either.

This snow is enough to get depression think if it doesnt go away soon will have to go see the doctor lol!!

Good Luck to all in these terrible weather conditions.


----------



## Bill58

I can't believe that the school in which I work is going to open tomorrow. The grounds are covered in deep snow and the carpark is full of abandoned cars.


----------



## james_death

ever since it all started i have cleared the cars and drive and paths and road directly in front of the house before and after work.
Do wish it would go now, well in fact ive wanted it gone since the start


----------



## silky

it took me 5 and a half hours to come from motherwell to airdrie tonight a journey that at rush hour times takes me 25 - 30 mins max, roads not ploughed or gritted, lorries all over the place.... the wife was out clearing the 5 inch of snow that landed on my driveway from this morning and cleared the road area outside it to allow me to swing in... the wee aygo i have was great and only got stuck once coming downhill as the low clearance proved its downfall and got beached 50 feet from home a wee shove and it was on its way....


----------



## The Cueball

I've gave up helping people now.... 4 tanks of fuel gone today...

Lot's of people are now drunk wandering home...

Last woman could not even remember where she stayed...

Some f people don't deserve help...


----------



## Bratwurst

Cueball, are you still doing that fake taxi thing? Trying to pick burds in town in the jag with that dodgy plate on the back bumper...


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> Cueball, are you still doing that fake taxi thing? Trying to pick burds in town in the jag with that dodgy plate on the back bumper...


No, not since that near miss with you and the prozzie! 

It was the Jeep today...and not a looker between them all!!! bugger... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

:lol::lol:

Aye he hurt me :lol::lol:


----------



## 47p2

Don't expect it to be much better tomorrow. The gritters couldn't get through today and the roads are a shambles what with no salt on them and the freezing fog plus no traffic to break up the snow, it's going to be a nightmare tomorrow again


----------



## The Cueball

Yip -5 here at the moment.... freezing fog has been and gone....

Not looking forward to tomorrow... got a full tank, 4 boxes of miller and some pringles...so I have a few days I can rough it out...

Go the Jeep stuck in packed ice with about 3-4 feet on snow on top tonight.... :lol:

Just dropped her right down the box and diffs and she pulled herself out with a shake.... :driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Well thats everyone home and safe!

I had the day off today so I was on snow clearing duties, Managed the full driveway, the path on our side of the street including neighbours paths and around 60% of the actual road. I was running out of places to put the snow by the end of it lol

My Dad went out to work today but at 11:00am he decided to try and head home. He was at the roundabout next to the Hamilton ASDA trying to get onto the M74 then the East Kilbride Expressway to come off at Blantyre. 

He's had a bit of an adventure as he just got in at 9:15pm. He was stuck for ages trying to get onto the M74, once he was on it he decided to head towards the Cambuslang cut-off as it was quieter. When waiting to exit the motorway to come off at the first Cambuslang exit a van behind him decided to pull back out onto the motorway clipping the back end of my dads car in the process. The van driver did not stop so my dad had to follow him to the next exit to get his details. Apparently the van driver never thought he hit him but the smashed rear light cluster tells a different story. This is a three week old car and it has now been hit twice in the bad weather. Last week it was hit by our neighbour reversing out his drive and skidding into the side of it. Again he never told us about it but the tyre marks in the snow and red paint on his bumper told a different story. A letter through his door soon seen him come over and confess. Anyway, my dad is now home enjoying a botle of red to calm his nerves after his 10 hour journey.

My sister took the car to work in Bridgeton as the snow wasn't that bad this morning. My mum finished work in Glasgow city centre at 3:30pm and due to the trains and buses being off she walked to get my sister for a lift home. They both eventually got home around 9:30pm.

My Fiancee was sent home from work in the city center of Glasgow at 2:00pm and because all the trains and buses are off her work has put her up in the Crowne Plaza Hotel free of charge, dinner bed and breakfast.

Overall not a good day to be out and about but I am just glas they are all home safe.

Take care everyone!


----------



## Bratwurst

Can't believe your neighbour thought he could get away with that... well I can actually, some people can be complete a-holes.

Glad everyone's safe and home. Just watching news 24 there - scary stuff. M8 now closed.


----------



## 47p2

Just watched the BBC news, police hope to get the traffic moving within the next two hours


----------



## eddiel34

EK/Bothwell expressway


----------



## apmaman

Yaay...


----------



## Waxamomo

This really isn't looking good for my round trip of Liverpool to Glasgow and back on Wednesday is it? I'll be on here Wednesday morning asking for anyone to let me know if the roads are clear :thumb:


----------



## david g

Forget it Chris Stay at home


----------



## butcher

Coming down hard here again now. I love the soft fluffy stuff. Would hapilly live with that all winter. But not so keen when I can hear the gearbox cutting its way through the solid ice


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Spoony said:


> If only they would listen! My gf thinks I'm challenging her when I say she's best leaving the car and prefers to dig out and go for it!


Aye tell me about it!, 4 hours now she has sat on the Bothwell expressway heading towards Raith moving 4 meters an hour!, at least she has plenty space to make herself a bed lol.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Been out to Hamilton and back already tonight, to make sure the way is clear once my other half eventually get's to Hamilton, easy to get to through the High Blantyre back road, but the whole of EK is an ice rink!, followed a gritter home, though it had already ran out of grit.


----------



## jcp

my dad came home from harthill via cambuslang , up burnside into ek , no probs at 10 pm , i told my sister to come that way earlier , still took her 4 hrs from bellshill to ek , my car aint moving till wed lunch time , im having two days rest , i need it from clearing all that snow , at least it saves me gym fee's , lol :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Well she has finally made it to EK, now ten mins from home.


----------



## Sharpy

wee_green_mini said:


> Well done Sharpy :thumb: If only the neighbours were as keen to help as you...
> 
> You'd think one of them would at least help a bit. Ignorant gits. But like you say, yeah they all happily drive down it after you've cleared it. :wall:
> 
> My father-in-law mentioned last night that back when he was a boy and it snowed, the police would tell you to clear your bit of pavement if you hadn't already done it. I don't THINK it was illegal not to though. I'll ask him tonight.
> 
> I don't want to pry or anything, but you're clearly not in good health taking your ****tail, I hope you recover soon man. :thumb:
> 
> Bloody morphine  every time they gave me that it stopped me functioning properly, in the bathroom - and I don't mean I had trouble putting the taps on


Cheers wee green mini, it just really pee's me off, I havent been out since getting the car down the bank onto the drive, I did have high hopes the early morning workers might have made an effort on Sunday ready for Mon morning but that was wishful thinking. I need to get to brigade hq tomorrow to see the occ health doc to get approved back for work and i noticed this evening the lovely tracks id dug again on sat which started melting a little have now frozen solid and we have no grit and the small stockpile of table salt we have for real emergencies really wasnt going to do the whole bank, so god knows how im going to get there in the morning! :wall:

As for the morphine I know what you mean in the loo dept, i have to take *ahem* a daily supplement for that problem  Its a pain in the ass ( no pun intended ) and it doesnt even have that much of a painkilling effect on me anymore I'm sure, I take 60mg prolonged release every 12hrs along with oramorph for in between along with a couple of other meds, on days when the pain is so bad i just take a sleeping tablet, as they usually knock me out for a good 12-14 hrs. 
Tip me upside down and im sure id rattle


----------



## Bratwurst

Have you not had hallucinations taking so much? Last time I was convinced there was a wee girl standing in the corenr of the ward staring at me every night, but it was just the way a curtain was folded and sitting on a unit. Freaked me right out. I'd rather have the pain than see spooky wee cows like her. 

Sorry to go off topic - but freaky wee imaginary people are important.





Feel so so sorry for the poor people trapped in cars all night! Must have been awful.


----------



## 47p2

Has anyone been out and about this morning?

I'm going to attempt to get my wife into her work today travelling on the M77/M8/M80.


----------



## Bratwurst

Motorway's empty - check out the traffic cams - but it is exceptionally icy and dangerous!!


----------



## 47p2

Just had a look at the cameras, it does look quiet.

Just need to negotiate the hill down to the main road, this could be a brown trouser moment......


----------



## eddiel34

Got a text from my boss today.

Police advice is not to travel today. Do not attempt to come to work today. Stay warm. :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Not worth attempting it, roads are like an ice rink still!.

Richard


----------



## Waxamomo

david g said:


> Forget it Chris Stay at home


That's what i'm thinking to be honest, only problem is that the other half is flying into Glasgow airport and i'm her taxi home. Think i'll try and get her a flight down to Manchester :thumb:


----------



## david g

A lot of flights have been cancelled :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy

wee_green_mini said:


> Have you not had hallucinations taking so much? Last time I was convinced there was a wee girl standing in the corenr of the ward staring at me every night, but it was just the way a curtain was folded and sitting on a unit. Freaked me right out. I'd rather have the pain than see spooky wee cows like her.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic - but freaky wee imaginary people are important.
> 
> Feel so so sorry for the poor people trapped in cars all night! Must have been awful.


Sorry but I really just lol'd there so much I woke the cat who leapt of my desk in utter disgust :lol:

Anyhoo, no I havent had any halucinations with it, i just get really bad stomach pains and feel sick if i take them on an empty stomach. Mind there is an anti biotic im allergic to that gives me hallucinations, I saw dwarfs dancing on the celing which was closing in on me at the time. I do remember wondering why they didn't fall off the ceiling 

Well there was about an inch fell last night, but its soft and turning to slush underfoot no doubt it will all turn to ice again tonight, its a pain in the ass cause of the bank all the huge snow piles are melting and running down the street and we have 2 inch thick ice in most places, and right across our drive 

Also, I really feel for people who get stranded for hours on end, I think I'd lose the plot and just cry. But also serves as a good reminder to stick an extra coat or blanket in the boot with some gloves and a wooly hat along with a few provisions, bottle of water, bar of chocolate, bottle of lucozade, shovel, torch, even an emergency silver blanket or bivvi bag. One thing Im going to get is one of those emergency chargers for your phone as if you do get stuck it will save on the battery, along with a couple of pairs of those disposable instant hand warmers as they are only a couple of quid.


----------



## gally

It's pretty bad to be fair, i'm very lucky I work close to the house. 

It's the hassle of work = money = xmas so people need the money at the end of the day and they attempt to get to work.


----------



## Leodhasach

Hmm...what are the chances of me driving from Glasgow city centre to Dumfries tomorrow? 

And preferably back again?


----------



## Waxamomo

Leodhasach said:


> Hmm...what are the chances of me driving from Glasgow city centre to Dumfries tomorrow?
> 
> And preferably back again?


I think you have got more chance than me getting from Liverpool to Glasgow Airport and back again :lol:


----------



## gally

Waxamomo said:


> I think you have got more chance than me getting from Liverpool to Glasgow Airport and back again :lol:


Lols!

Is God working tomorrow? :lol:

No joke though guys be safe, it's much worse than it was last week.

I was at work no problem last week but the ice now would be a killer if I didn't stay so close to work.


----------



## Leodhasach

gally said:


> Lols!
> 
> Is God working tomorrow? :lol:
> 
> No joke though guys be safe, it's much worse than it was last week.
> 
> I was at work no problem last week but the ice now would be a killer if I didn't stay so close to work.


Cheers  Yeah, I've seen a few foll crash outside my flat in the last couple of days with the ice, and a LOT of people stuck or struggling to move yesterday. My big worry though, is if it's bad enough to not be able to drive, will the trains be running?

I know it's safety first obviously and no trip is worth getting hurt or killed, but I would be really, really disappointed if I can't get to Dumfries for tomorrow evening...


----------



## Waxamomo

gally said:


> Lols!
> 
> Is God working tomorrow? :lol:
> 
> No joke though guys be safe, it's much worse than it was last week.
> 
> I was at work no problem last week but the ice now would be a killer if I didn't stay so close to work.


I know, i'm really hoping I don't have to make the trip. I did the same trip last Wednesday and it was bad enough then, left Glasgow at 4am Wednesday morning and the roads were horrendous, god only knows what they are like now.

I keep checking the M74 and M8 traffic camera's


----------



## Spoony

I don't think conditions will improve. I was meant to go from Glasgow to Edinburgh tomorrow but that is cancelled.

The only thing is the traffic cameras don't tell the story with ice.


----------



## Adam D

I am currently unemployed and I was supposed to have a job interview in Edinburgh last Thursday, but it was cancelled due to the weather.

It has been re-arranged for tomorrow (Wednesday), but all of the trains are cancelled today and there are no buses running and given the temperature at the moment (it is -8C) and it will start to fall again soon I can't really see that much of an improvement tomorrow.

Bah!


----------



## Paulo

_I drove from my house to Stepps this morning (14 miles), and although the roads were full of ice/slush, they were quiet....

After droping my wife off, she phoned me 15 mins later to say that her boss had been on the phone and she was just to go home....

So, a quick u-turn back to Stepps, picked her up and drove along Cumbernauld Rd then onto the M8, as I heard there had been a serious accident on Great Western Road just after Anniesland Cross.

The Erskine Bridge was a bit foggy, but from Stepps to my house and back into the city centre, 24 miles, I completed the journey in just under an hour...

You should be ok in the RR 47p2..... :thumb:_


----------



## 47p2

I'm Back and will post the report along with some pictures on the other thread I opened.

My advice is stay in unless you really have to go out


----------



## 47p2

Pictures of my journey here :thumb:


----------



## apmaman

Pretty nasty stuff considering the M80 is one of the busiest roads in Scotland.


----------



## Paulo

_Great report & photo's....:thumb:

I agree, unless absolutley necessary, stay at home...._


----------



## Leodhasach

Spent the afternoon putting my winter wheels on (finally), and stocking the car up with a sleeping bag, spare clothes and hats, old sheets to put under the wheels if I get stuck, a towrope, jumpleads, etc, etc. Hopefully won't need any of it, but that's not the point.

Food and water will go out in the morning, as I'm sure they'll freeze overnight!


----------



## The Cueball

Anyone else with a 4x4 now getting a backlash from people with cars???? 



3 cars drivers have tried to stop me today from driving in the lane/road covered in snow, because:

a) It's against the law..... 

b) I should not be f***** doing that....

c) You go and f*** yourself big man...

Wouldn't mind so much, but one of times I was taking someone to the hospital, and another time I was turning right and the stuck traffic was all going straight on!

The best one however was the last one, the guy actually opened his door to stop me, then tood in front of the Jeep to stop me then started shouting abuse.......

He was the big man, until my passenger got out... 

My neighbour is a policewoman..... I was taking her to work

:lol::lol::lol:

So just wondering if people don't like me, Black Jeeps, or people are now taking it out on others...



Keep safe, and be friendly out there people!

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Nah, they just don't like you


----------



## Leodhasach

:doublesho That's no very nice...jealousy maybe?


----------



## Mick

probs just canny hack it because they have been stuck in traffic for x amount of hours in there daewoo matiz's and you breeze past in your 4x4, :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> Nah, they just don't like you


Probably! :lol:



Leodhasach said:


> :doublesho That's no very nice...jealousy maybe?





mick1985 said:


> probs just canny hack it because they have been stuck in traffic for x amount of hours in there daewoo matiz's and you breeze past in your 4x4, :thumb:


Could be down to jealousy... I should be used to it...happens all the time with the traffic jams in the summer with my motorbike....

@sshole car drivers....



:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

People not in 4x4's hate 4x4's, even more so when 4x4's are motoring along quite the thing and the car isn't. Also, the size of them upsets people its as if big car= pr1ck for some reason - which just isn't the case. You can go buy a tiny car for a fortune the same way you can go buy an old 4x4 for peanuts. Road rage can do strange things to folk.

Maybe he was just upset coz he had to pi55 in his lucozade bottle and do a barry white in an old crisp packet.

Not easy hovering over a packet of quavers and trying to aim a big tolly in it without the rest of the traffic jam seeing you straining away.

you've been there Cueball, before you got the jeep...


----------



## M.M

Na cueball your a 6ft bald man driving a jeep they most likely thing your a murderer


----------



## 47p2

There seems to be a terrible attitude towards 4x4 drivers......because they can get to places others cant


----------



## Nanoman

Haven't read the whole of this thread but all I can say is - if you can't get anywhere because the main roads are stuck solid...

...buy a set of autosocks and take the backroads!!!

Seriously - what an amazing invention. Best £65 I've ever spent!


----------



## Spoony

Well I'm pissed off now. Myself and my mate cleared our drives pavements and roads outside our houses yesterday. Get back today and 2 lazy bints who can't be bothered clearing their own spaces have taken mines.

I've blocked one in so she's going nowhere until I do. Childish I know but I didn't clear it for her use.


----------



## The Cueball

Some people are just unbelievable... 

:wall::wall:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Fed up with it, walked to the car tonight and found the windscreen frozen - on the inside! As much as I hate the commute at least I was able to get home which is more than some have managed. Hopefully more lessons are learnt and if this is a sign of things to come then we are better prepared. 

Can't wait until the end of the week with the promise of temperatures a degree or so above freezing


----------



## The Cueball

GolfFanBoy said:


> Can't wait until the end of the week with the promise of temperatures a degree or so above freezing


I have my shorts looked out...

Can't wait for _that_ heatwave!

:devil:


----------



## Grizzle

47p2 said:


> There seems to be a terrible attitude towards 4x4 drivers......because they can get to places others cant


No its there shear arrogance that they think tailgating is acceptable in -10 icy roads.

If i find another one up my chuff tomorrow i wont be slow in giving him what for!


----------



## Rgk Detailing

BBC weather report suggests 6 degree's on Friday!, get the sun lounger's out!


----------



## Grizzle

Rgk Detailing said:


> BBC weather report suggests 6 degree's on Friday!, get the sun lounger's out!


I dug out the BBQ this morning, rolls are buttered, Burgers are thawing(kinda) Ciders are.....ootside on ice lol. :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy

Grizzle said:


> No its there shear arrogance that they think tailgating is acceptable in -10 icy roads.
> 
> If i find another one up my chuff tomorrow i wont be slow in giving him what for!


positively tropical! me and a friend happend to be watching the local weather report at the same time and text each other the same thing at the same time! we've decided if it does get above 6 were going to sit in the backgarden in shorts and t shirt for half an hour :lol:


----------



## donnyboy

Roads around Erskine and Linwood are just as bad as yesterday. Still made it to work though. :wall:

Anyone been to Asda at Linwood? I tried to go yesterday and people were getting stuck at the roundabout trying to get out from Asda onto the main road. Very slight hill and hard packed snow. :car: :doublesho

Think my handbrake is sticking abit when parked on the drive at my house.:wall:  :wall:


----------



## Spoony

Grizzle said:


> I dug out the BBQ this morning, rolls are buttered, Burgers are thawing(kinda) Ciders are.....ootside on ice lol. :thumb:


I'll bring the steaks and the red bull!


----------



## Grizzle

Spoony said:


> I'll bring the steaks and the red bull!


NO....no no no no no you sod off with them red bulls!!....i;ll take the steaks though


----------



## apmaman




----------



## Adam D

^^^^

Ha, ha! That's funny.


----------



## Phil23

Adam D said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Ha, ha! That's funny.


+1. Was considering trying to shift some of the icicles from the the front of my house in a similar way...........don't think I'll bother now :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

:lol:


----------



## Spoony

The big thaw starts tomorrow! 

I got my parking space back today.... nipped out to drop the GF off and someones had it again. Unhappy person here, I've blocked them in again. Might take a half day tomorrow or work from home, that way they'll have to come knocking! I may as well be parked in their boots.

Lazy folk won't clear their own spaces!


----------



## mkv

donnyboy said:


> Anyone been to Asda at Linwood? I tried to go yesterday and people were getting stuck at the roundabout trying to get out from Asda onto the main road. Very slight hill and hard packed snow. :car: :doublesho


I was there yesterday afternoon....Took me 1hr 30 mins to get the Argos carpark out onto the main road. There was a council gritter in the main car park, but he whizzed round about 2 sections then drove off.

The people getting stuck on the roundabout was just bad driving...All trying to boot it in 1st then wondering why they were going nowhere. I never had any hassles, 2nd gear is your friend in these road conditions.

The roads in Erskine is a worry, ive been waiting to do a job there for the past 10 days.

Steve


----------



## mkv

Grizzle said:


> I dug out the BBQ this morning, rolls are buttered, Burgers are thawing(kinda) Ciders are.....ootside on ice lol. :thumb:





Spoony said:


> I'll bring the steaks and the red bull!


I will bring the salad......:lol:

Slip a red bull in his cider, Spoony!

Think Ive got some venison burgers in the freezerr....:thumb:


----------



## stuart1164

Can't beleive the roads. it's like ice road truckers, with cars etc Johnstone style lol.

Everywhere is just 2 inches of sheer ice (layred) with an exceptional shine to it.

Took the wife to Beith this morning, with Howwood just as bad if not worse.

Need to find out what the cost of snow tyres are or at least winter ones.

Stuart.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Looking forward to temps above freezing over the next couple day's, getting a bit bored of skittering about on broken up compacted snow!.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

apmaman said:


> YouTube - Funny DIY Avalanche


PMSL! :lol:


----------



## Adam D

Spoony said:


> The big thaw starts tomorrow!
> 
> I got my parking space back today.... nipped out to drop the GF off and someones had it again. Unhappy person here, I've blocked them in again. Might take a half day tomorrow or work from home, that way they'll have to come knocking! I may as well be parked in their boots.
> 
> Lazy folk won't clear their own spaces!


It's going to be a drip, drip affair up here mate and then likely back to sub-zero from the middle of next week


----------



## 47p2

The loonies are certainlt out and about today. Just because there is a slight thaw on they think it's safe to stick the foot down, not realising there is a couple of inches of ice on the roads


----------



## Grizzle

47p2 said:


> The loonies are certainlt out and about today. Just because there is a slight thaw on they think it's safe to stick the foot down, not realising there is a couple of inches of ice on the roads


yep that 4 mile round journey showed that this morning, both cars were hondas too lol


----------



## apmaman

so the "thaw" has begun. 

Whats it like where you are? some of the roads are turning into lakes with blocked drains and lots of melting snow. 

I hope it clears before it gets cold again....


----------



## Sharpy

We woke up this morning to find the back garden completely clear of snow and the street the same except for where there were huge piles that were shoved from the roads etc, you certainly wouldnt think that this time last week we had a foot and a half and that there was a parcelforce van stuck beached in a pile of snow on the bank


----------



## Rgk Detailing

What a differance to just a couple days ago!, roads are even beginning to dry up, managed to get all three cars and the van washed including underbody and arches.

Richard


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm more upset at the gritters/council than I was last week when the place was crippled - I've been out a few local trips in the car today and seen at least half a dozen gritters out spreading salt, when there's no rain/sleet/snow or sub-zero forecast for the next few days - yet last week there were none to be seen before the worst snowfall we'd seen for a few years - plus every man and his dog knew it was coming!

This just reinforces to me the incompetence of whoever's in charge of the gritting times.

All they need to do is watch one of the numerous weather forecasts on the telly, when they are expecting the subzeros, send the vans out in the 12 - 6 hours previous and beat the ice before it forms. Simples.

But no, what they do is ignore all weather reports, have a week of abuse due to incompetence, then when it thaws and gets above zero, head on out and slap some grit on - in ridiculous quantities I might add.


----------



## 47p2

Just wait until next week when it's going to get colder again and they won't be out. 

Oh and don't forget that by the time January comes there will be no salt left


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Meant to be -4 tonight, but agree about the lack of gritters last week, I did not see a single gritter all last Sun when I was out and about, yet all the weather reports were predicting heavy snow all day Mon as early as Sat night!.


----------



## 47p2

Just been out walking the dog and it is very frosty tonight.


----------



## Ravinder

Up until Thursday, my area was really bad. Still loads of snow after the whole street was cleared by a few of us getting together then it chucked down again on Monday a few inches which put pur work to waste. Then on Thur, a JCB turned up with a tractor and a few people. They were digging away for ages and taking the snow away. And what a job they did. They started at 12pm and left at 8pm! 8 hours of just clearing up our street and the path that goes along the back of the house where a lot of people walk their dogs. Which was an ice rink. And they've laid loads of grit down. I was quite surprised to say the least!


----------



## Martin_HDI

At work tonight it started to get chilly the roads in Glasgow were starting to freeze up, I nearly ended up on a patch of grass and I seen someones white megane parked into some trees along Coatbridge road. 

Seen a gritter though, which is a good thing.

Oh and the pavements here are a nightmare, along with the igloo's people have built trying to clear their driveway.


----------



## eddiel34

We had two tractors a gritter and a council van in our street yesterday trying to clear the remaining slush off our streets before it melted away. When they drove away with the water was pi**ing out the back of the flat bed.

At least the guys got a Saturday shift out of it.


----------



## 47p2

Lots of black ice around today. I've seen several idiots skidding about and one almost took out a pedestrian who was on the pavement


----------



## spitfire

47p2 said:


> Lots of black ice around today. I've seen several idiots skidding about and one almost took out a pedestrian who was on the pavement


To be fair. It is shockingly bad out there today. My wife has just came home shaking as she was so frightened. She didn't complete her journey as multiple pile ups even at very very low speeds threatened to take her out. Cars are just not able to stop regardless of speed being done. *Don't drive* unless it's an emergency and even at that you may be better to walk. That's my advice. You've got to ask. Where are the gritters today?


----------



## Spoony

It sounds pretty bad out there. My GF phoned me and said she skidded and nearly hit the back of a car at a roundabout approach. She was pretty shaken up by it too!


----------



## extreme-detail

not a drop of snow left here since yesterday :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

extreme-detail said:


> not a drop of snow left here since yesterday :thumb:


There's very little snow left here either.


----------



## 47p2

No snow just black ice and idiots who drive too fast


----------



## Adam D

Still quite a bit around here.

Plenty of black ice as well.

No need to go out in the car today so I am just going to stay inside in the warm.

Did go out and fill up the birdfeeder though as it was empty.


----------



## mkv

Not been out today, but doesnt look too bad. Not seen a gritter in days but the council have swept the road twice in an hours!...Makes no sense at all!


----------



## spitfire

mkv said:


> Not been out today, but doesnt look too bad. Not seen a gritter in days but the council have swept the road twice in an hours!...Makes no sense at all!


Watch out for the Hurlet. Pile ups and lots of near misses.


----------



## Leodhasach

Yep, seen 5 cars spin, many more locking up, and 2 actual crashes just in front of my flat today :doublesho

I'm going nowhere...


----------



## Spoony

Just drove to and from firhill. It wasn't the worst but I was careful on approach to roundabouts and junctions, I used main roads and they were ok as long as you used the left lane. Don't they grit the right lanes? Some of those were bad.


----------



## apmaman

Isn't bad in Dundee on the main roads to be honest. I can see large pools of water collecting in the smaller streets though, which will cause some trouble later on as my temp guage said it was 0°C and by the time I got home it was -2°C


----------



## Martin_HDI

I'd love to tell you how the roads are about here but I just got out my scratcher about 40 mins ago lol


----------



## Bratwurst

Hahaha - jammy git, I've had to spend all day with the missus.


----------



## Spoony

Here is the snow again! Been snowing all morning here and not a sign of any girtters or anything.


----------



## DW58

Tell me about it - an accumulation of 14", five clear days and now we're already up to 6" and falling fast. What dickhead said there was Global Warming?


----------



## ksm1985

just cleared about 8 inch off my car that fell last nite, hoping to make it easier for me doing it at 6am tomorrow, hopefully ill just not bother goin to work tomorrow, ive only had one sick day this year so my boss canna moan


----------



## Spoony

Coming down pretty bad here now.

I feel sorry for the roads department, seen loads of gritters doing their thing this morning, but I'm not sure there is much that can be done when it comes down as sudden as it has - grit becomes rendered useless after a while.


----------



## DW58

*I'm fed up of snow!*








. . . .







. . . .







Our local authority and the company who maintain the trunk roads just aren't pulling their weight - it's farcical.


----------



## Super G

been on again all afternoon here again and will probably freeze to make for an interesting / scary / dangerous / different (delete as appropriate) commute in the morning.

I would like to nominate North Lanarkshire council for the most useless council award as my street still has not recovered from a fortnight ago.


come on folks we need to try harder with Global warning got a long way to go to get us in the 25-30oC range!


----------



## themainlegend

I don't really care what people say, snow is poo. Frost is poo and the cold is poo. I don't care if the russians get on with it or whoever, we're not used to it and i hate it haha!! Thats my moan out of the way!!


----------



## absolute

themainlegend said:


> I don't really care what people say, snow is poo. Frost is poo and the cold is poo. I don't care if the russians get on with it or whoever, we're not used to it and i hate it haha!! Thats my moan out of the way!!


exactly, I see a lot of people saying how we're all wimps, try living in netherlands, canada russia etc etc. These countrys can bank on the snow each and plan accordingly. Where I live used to get hammered with the snow years ago as we are quite high up. 2002-2008 hardly a trace of snow. What should I have done, bought snow chains for my car and van? I don't even think snow chains are the answer, sure it would be great for getting out your street but I can't imagine a well gritted road would do your chains or socks any good. Not only that but for me certainly, some days the roads are great, some days they are not.

For my job i'm rendered pretty useless, I think in future i'm going to work hard in summer and p off to canary islands for a month as soon as the crap starts.

Well that's me got that off my chest, i feel better now. :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Amazing how many perfect drivers we have on the Forum
Cant understand why people drive in this weather on journeys that are not important
Spoke to a bloke yesterday who was stranded on a hill after leaving his home in hemel hempstead at 1pm to go shopping in the Wycombe Eden centre.
Now at 1pm the snow was already settling deep on the roads and where i live there are hills everwhere, so this bloke with wifey and 3 kids all under 10 are now stranded at 6pm with nowhere to go, all for the sake of a shopping trip!!! 
My advice to anyone is to stay at home or walk to work and avoid any non essential journeys :thumb:


----------



## DW58

I lived in Wycombe 1972-81, no joke in snow with all those hills.


----------



## spursfan

DW58 said:


> I lived in Wycombe 1972-81, no joke in snow with all those hills.


Tell me about it!!, it was chaos here yesterday, we even had an ambulance stranded because he could not get up the hills, this was really caused by all the numptys " good drivers" who were stranded al over the road making it impassable for most cars except 4x4s .
Will they ever learn?


----------

